# Shadowfang Keep 2012



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is an absolutely stunning haunt - holy crap! I love your variation of the monster in a box, the heads that pop up out of the bushes, the abundance of slithery reptiles, your spiders...well, pretty much everything It's just outstanding.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

loved every single part!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Great haunt! That was a lot of fun. 

Looks like you've got some pretty serious construction in there. Is any of that permanent? Or do you really erect that all each year?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The heads.... omg, the heads.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

wandererrob said:


> Looks like you've got some pretty serious construction in there. Is any of that permanent? Or do you really erect that all each year?


I was wondering the same thing! That's an insane amount of work for one night but so awesome!



Haunted Bayou said:


> The heads.... omg, the heads.....


^^This! Those heads were great! The whole thing made you feel like you were in a theme park attraction. Love the lighting and colors. Any problems with the spiders and snakes being swatted down by patrons? I know I'd be flailing my arms around!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> Looks like you've got some pretty serious construction in there. Is any of that permanent? Or do you really erect that all each year?


Seriously! That's a LOT of fence sections used to make up that maze. Saw a few 4x4's in there supporting corners.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was one wild ride! Loved every minute of it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely awesome work! Loved the Monster in the box - great design. The heads were a hoot as well. Well done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just subscribed to your Youtube channel, so I can catch any video footage on how you made some of these props. The members on the Hauntforum would love to see some How to's from you because you make some top notch props! The monster in the box is one of my favorite I have seen so far. The heads were awesome also and I wasn't expecting that! Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That was an amazing video! Wow! I loved the day time shots, but at night it was most excellent. I really liked the hanging snakes and the large vampire arch guy is fantastic. I like how he shakes as you walk under it. Did you make it or buy it? Either way it is a great addition.  I just really love it, thanks for posting it!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

You gotta watch the quiet ones! cybergeek1 comes on, makes one post, and blows us all away with his handiwork!

Dude, you need to show us more of it! As Joiseygal noted, we want to see more of how you do what you do. I looked at your 2011 construction video and saw you bolted the ledger board directly to your brickwork. The cryptkeeper would so have had my ass if I tried that. Right now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to have an 11-ft. high facade on the front of my house stand without it falling over. Attaching it to the house is certainly one way, but only if I wanted to be emasculated!

Like jdubbya asked, did you have problems with people knocking stuff down? I had the same thought as I saw all the wonderful Spanish moss you had hanging. And yes, those popping heads are great!

Really great stuff all around. More, more, _more!_

Rich


----------



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

wandererrob said:


> Great haunt! That was a lot of fun.
> 
> Looks like you've got some pretty serious construction in there. Is any of that permanent? Or do you really erect that all each year?


This is in my front yard and driveway. It takes 5 weeks to construct...one week for tear-down. I will be starting six weeks ahead of Halloween next year with my planned expansion....stay tuned. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> I was wondering the same thing! That's an insane amount of work for one night but so awesome!
> 
> ^^This! Those heads were great! The whole thing made you feel like you were in a theme park attraction. Love the lighting and colors. Any problems with the spiders and snakes being swatted down by patrons? I know I'd be flailing my arms around!


There were four dozen hanging snakes near the end of the haunt that were actuated by a couple of pneumatic cylinders. Only had one snake break off due to Tots flailing their panic stricken arms....haha. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That was an amazing video! Wow! I loved the day time shots, but at night it was most excellent. I really liked the hanging snakes and the large vampire arch guy is fantastic. I like how he shakes as you walk under it. Did you make it or buy it? Either way it is a great addition.  I just really love it, thanks for posting it!


The vampire arch guy was purchased from Gag Studios. It's called an 'Alien Door Surround'. Highly recommend Gag Studios for their high quality/detailed props. It's shaking head unnerved many a Tot. Thanks for watching!


----------

